

Ask HN: What do you want to know about business/tech in China? - ciaocibai

The media presents a wide range of views on business and tech in China. Maybe fair, maybe not.<p>As someone who works in the industry over here, what would you like to know, or what questions would you like answered about the state of tech, software development and business in general in China?
======
pdm55
What would be the best way to assess the quality of cheap computers from
China? I am thinking of buying a number of android tablets. For instance,
[http://www.globalsources.com/NEWS/7-inch-Android-
tablets-122...](http://www.globalsources.com/NEWS/7-inch-Android-
tablets-122112.html)

